

Snapshot Compression - jwmerrill
http://gafferongames.com/networked-physics/snapshot-compression/

======
priomsrb
I wonder if the end result could be fed into a compression algorithm. The
algorithm would need to have a low data overhead as the snapshot sizes are
around 32 kilobytes (256 kilo bits).

It would be interesting to know what compression algorithms work well for this
kind of application. One example I can think of is Run Length Encoding. Or
perhaps an algorithm that is trained on example datasets and finds bit
patterns that repeat often.

------
rosstex
Awesome stuff! I think some of it would make a great exercise for students in
the usefulness of bit packing.

